# Wireless Headphones Clarity



## Panchu (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey guys, can anyone explain me abt the working of wireless headphones? Will it have good voice clarity? Suggest me some brands and prices.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 23, 2006)

i use the JIL 3475 frontech wl  headphone with fm, its quite cheap & does the work for me. If you are looking for better sound quality then it'll cost you more. But wireless headphone can never match with the sound quality of wired headphones in same price range.


----------



## paraman (Jul 23, 2006)

iBall branded cordless headphones are good. I am currently using one.


----------



## royal (Jul 23, 2006)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:
			
		

> i use the JIL 3475 frontech wl  headphone with fm, its quite cheap & does the work for me.





			
				paraman said:
			
		

> iBall branded cordless headphones are good. I am currently using one.



guys, please quote how much did it cost you  

BTW, ~It_is_Andrew~ since you are from Kolkata, may I know the name of the shop from where you bought it ?


----------



## paraman (Jul 23, 2006)

It cost me Rs. 2750/- one month back.


----------



## vandit (Jul 23, 2006)

there are some common probs. to wireless ones.....such as....

when we switch on another device such as radio, AC etc we have to tune it again....

we can hear the conversation of someone speaking on the cordless phone..

if there are too many woofers in the room then there will be some loss in quality......


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 23, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> guys, please quote how much did it cost you
> 
> BTW, ~It_is_Andrew~ since you are from Kolkata, may I know the name of the shop from where you bought it ?



i bought it for 700+rs from supreme (beside chandni metro station - indian airlines end).



			
				vandit said:
			
		

> we can hear the conversation of someone speaking on the cordless phone..


its a nice feature actually 
they work on fm frequency (low range) so any device with fm tuner can overhear them (even my dsktop speaker!)


----------



## Panchu (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, so should I buy one or not???


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 23, 2006)

Panchu said:
			
		

> Well, so should I buy one or not???



if you really like the freedom of going wireless buy wireless one, but if you expect better quality within lower range get wired.
& dont forget to buy a set of rechargeble battery if you getting wireless & gonna use it  a lot.


----------

